# 2 headed Albino snake found in Ukraine



## RipRed143 (Oct 17, 2011)

I was browsing the Internet and came accross this.





The first thing that occured to me is that this must be photoshopped. But i'm not so sure about that. 
Here's the newspaper article.

Mutant two-headed albino snake shocks at Ukraine's Skazka zoo | News.com.au 

It's just a bit creepy. That's all.


----------



## dihsmaj (Oct 17, 2011)

This was posted a couple of months ago, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Scleropages (Oct 17, 2011)

It's only a matter of time until I hatch out a two headed snake.... They look the bee's knee's , I don't care if I have to baby it forever for it to survive! hah


----------



## jedi_339 (Oct 20, 2011)

I wonder how well the vision or even the sense of smell works with the two heads. One wonders if there would be conflicting signals, or if they are able to process two (possibly) seperate signals, i.e. food on the right for one head but left for the other.

Well mostly answered my own question from reading further into the article.......duh


----------



## Raddy318 (Oct 23, 2011)

id have to see it to belive it!


----------

